# Creek ride in Grenada, MS



## Gingerninjarick (May 9, 2012)

Well I didnt get to ride M.O.R.A. like I wanted but luckily we had some guys riding in Grenada so I loaded up early sat morning and met up with them. Just a few pics of the creek we rode. First time Ive rode the rzr in a sandy creek bottom and let me tell you I thought I was going to BURY this thing!! Almost did twice..










My buddy chase acting casual...



















Sand trap!!




























I wasnt quick enough on the camera but he just launched that 900 over a little sand dune..










Chase and Joey being... chase and joey...



















This one was the second time I got stuck.. Just riding along and it was like the bottom washed out from under me. If you look closely you can tell where my user name came from. GINGERninjarick... ha ha and no i'm not a farmer I just tan like one..










ALL SMILES!!!


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

GingerNinja.... now I get it. Ive had the hardest time putting all those letters in the right order lol. 

Pics look cool. Looks a lot like the creek at CCC.


----------



## Gingerninjarick (May 9, 2012)

One more before we left.. (kids, dont try this at home.. I'm a professional!)


----------



## Gingerninjarick (May 9, 2012)

Here's one for the "worst stuck" thread...


----------



## Gingerninjarick (May 9, 2012)

Polaris425 said:


> GingerNinja.... now I get it. Ive had the hardest time putting all those letters in the right order lol.
> 
> Pics look cool. Looks a lot like the creek at CCC.


 
HA HA. Yeah I heard ccc was a lot like this. I really enjoyed riding here. Plenty of shade and the water was cool. The scenery was nice since theres no hills in greenville where im from.. One spot in the creek was washed down until there was nothing but a big patch of slick rock. Saw some pretty sweet 4WD donuts there.. ha ha..


----------



## Brute650i (Dec 17, 2008)

what size tires are you running in the back? some 12 wides would help out alittle bit in the sand but from my experience from riding on sand bars on MS river. Once the sand decides to come out from under you there is nothing you can do no matter what tires you have.


----------



## Gingerninjarick (May 9, 2012)

Im running skinnies all the way around. After I stuck it the first time I figured out I could just ease around and get farther. But some spots were just traps waiting to happen. (see the orange polaris 850) HA HA.. 

Ive got to get a clutch kit! Feels like its straining to get the laws turning sometimes.


----------

